# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور تجربی با 31 سال سن و فوق لیسانس و کارمند

## ebin

با سلام و احترام
در حال حاضر که دارم باهاتون صحبت میکنم 31 سال دارم و کارمندم با دریافتی زیر2 تومن
با مدرک فوق لیسانس مهندسی از شاخه ریاضی
مدتهاست تو تنهایی خودم  به این فکر میکنم کنکور پزشکی شرکت کنم؟ ادم جو گیری نیستم 
میخواستم نظر شمارو بدونم
اول اینکه تو دفترچه زدن که داوطلب نباید کارمند ارگان خاصی باشه. کسی از ریز این اطلاعی داره؟ ایا متوجه میشن یا نمیشه همزمان کار و درس
و ایا اصلا بهترین کاری که در حال حاضر میتونم بکنم همینه؟تصمیم بهتری هست؟

----------


## alire

> با سلام و احترام
> در حال حاضر که دارم باهاتون صحبت میکنم 31 سال دارم و کارمندم با دریافتی زیر2 تومن
> با مدرک فوق لیسانس مهندسی از شاخه ریاضی
> مدتهاست تو تنهایی خودم  به این فکر میکنم کنکور پزشکی شرکت کنم؟ ادم جو گیری نیستم 
> میخواستم نظر شمارو بدونم
> اول اینکه تو دفترچه زدن که داوطلب نباید کارمند ارگان خاصی باشه. کسی از ریز این اطلاعی داره؟ ایا متوجه میشن یا نمیشه همزمان کار و درس
> و ایا اصلا بهترین کاری که در حال حاضر میتونم بکنم همینه؟تصمیم بهتری هست؟


سلام
برای قبولی در پزشکی طبیعتا باید بنیه علمی قوی ای داشته باشید و اگر بخواهیم به شرایط کاری و وضعیت فعلی تون واقع گرایانه نگاه کنیم برای 98 هدف گذاری کنید به نظر بهتره که هم فشار و استرس و کمبود وقت ِ مطالعه زندگی روزمره تونو آشفته نکنه و هم برای یک قبولیِ تاپ بتونین قدمهای استواری بردارید به یاری خدا.

برای ثبت نام در دوره روزانه طبق دفترچه راهنماهای موجود باید کارمند جایی نباشید و حتی اگه به هر نحوی بتونید ثبت نام کنید حضور در کلاسهای پزشکی که حدودا 4 روز در هفته در ساعات اداری تشکیل میشن براتون بسیار مشکل ساز میشه...

به هر حال امیدوارم بهترین راه رو برای ایجاد نشاط و پیشرفت در زندگی تون انتخاب کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> با سلام و احترام
> در حال حاضر که دارم باهاتون صحبت میکنم 31 سال دارم و کارمندم با دریافتی زیر2 تومن
> با مدرک فوق لیسانس مهندسی از شاخه ریاضی
> مدتهاست تو تنهایی خودم  به این فکر میکنم کنکور پزشکی شرکت کنم؟ ادم جو گیری نیستم 
> میخواستم نظر شمارو بدونم
> اول اینکه تو دفترچه زدن که داوطلب نباید کارمند ارگان خاصی باشه. کسی از ریز این اطلاعی داره؟ ایا متوجه میشن یا نمیشه همزمان کار و درس
> و ایا اصلا بهترین کاری که در حال حاضر میتونم بکنم همینه؟تصمیم بهتری هست؟


سلام دوسته من شرایط بسیار شبیه شماست من شرکت نفتی هستم
تحصیل کارمند رسمی و پیمانی دولت در دانشگاه دولتی در رشته های تمام وقت مثله پزشکی ممنوعه مگه اینکه اجازه نامه از اداره تون برای دانشگاه بیارید
که میشه ماموریت اموزشی که فقط به خانواده ایثارگران میدن
 با تشکر

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام دوسته من شرایط بسیار شبیه شماست من شرکت نفتی هستم
> تحصیل کارمند رسمی و پیمانی دولت در دانشگاه دولتی در رشته های تمام وقت مثله پزشکی ممنوعه مگه اینکه اجازه نامه از اداره تون برای دانشگاه بیارید
> که میشه ماموریت اموزشی که فقط به خانواده ایثارگران میدن
>  با تشکر


از شرکت نفت میخواین بیاین بیرون کنکور تجربی بدید ؟؟!! :/

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> از شرکت نفت میخواین بیاین بیرون کنکور تجربی بدید ؟؟!! :/


بعضی وقت ها ادم یه فرصت های داره اگه استفاده نکنه به خودش ظلم کرده من دانشجوی ترم یک دندانم

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> بعضی وقت ها ادم یه فرصت های داره اگه استفاده نکنه به خودش ظلم کرده من دانشجوی ترم یک دندانم


آفرین واقعاً 
جملتون خیلی خوب بود! منم خیلی پشیمونم که از فرصتی که داشتم استفاده نکردم و الآن میخوام انصراف بدم

----------


## mehdimhm

> بعضی وقت ها ادم یه فرصت های داره اگه استفاده نکنه به خودش ظلم کرده من دانشجوی ترم یک دندانم


بله
به شرطی که فرصتش در راستای پایمال کردن حقوق دیگران و مفت خوری نباشه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mehdimhm

> آفرین واقعاً 
> جملتون خیلی خوب بود! منم خیلی پشیمونم که از فرصتی که داشتم استفاده نکردم و الآن میخوام انصراف بدم


داداش شما ایشون نمیشناسی!
منظورش اون فرصت سگ دو زدن نیست
ایشون سهمیه داره منظورش همون فرصت حق خوریه!!

----------


## ebin

> سلام دوسته من شرایط بسیار شبیه شماست من شرکت نفتی هستم
> تحصیل کارمند رسمی و پیمانی دولت در دانشگاه دولتی در رشته های تمام وقت مثله پزشکی ممنوعه مگه اینکه اجازه نامه از اداره تون برای دانشگاه بیارید
> که میشه ماموریت اموزشی که فقط به خانواده ایثارگران میدن
>  با تشکر



درسته. نه به من چنین مجوزی حتی برای ادامه تحصیل تو رشته خودمم نمیدن چه برسه چیزای دیگه. با مرخصی ساعتی و این چیزا نمیشه؟ چون کارم ارباب رجوع محور نیست

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> بله
> به شرطی که فرصتش در راستای پایمال کردن حقوق دیگران و مفت خوری نباشه


واقعا این که پدر من رفت جنگ ناقص شد پدر شما نرفت تقصیر منه
 شما میتونید همین برید سوریه رزمنده بشیذ سهمیه بگیرد
 همیشه سعی کن تو زندگیت انصاف رعایت کنی این در نظر بگیر امریکا بنیاد شهید داره

----------


## pouyasadeghi

والا پزشکی یه رشته تمام وقته از سال سوم تابستون دانشگاه و بیمارستانی

----------


## mehdimhm

> واقعا این پدر من رفت جنگ ناقص شد پدر شما نرفت تقصیر منه شما میتونید همین برید سوریه رزمنده بشیذ سهمیه بگیرد


بله پدر شما حق بر گردن همه ی ما داره
ولی طبق حدیث حضرت علی رزمنده برای غنیمت نمیجنگه و حقی ازش نداره چون مال بیت الماله!!
خوبه که به شما امکانات آموزشی و مادی رایگان بدن نه از حق ما بزنن بدن به شما!
در اینصورت شما الان صدامی ما مردم خرمشهر!!!!
الان دوست من با تراز ۹۵۰۰ مونده بعد طرف با ۸۰۰۰ می‌ره پزشکی و دندون میخونه

----------


## mehdimhm

> واقعا این که پدر من رفت جنگ ناقص شد پدر شما نرفت تقصیر منه
>  شما میتونید همین برید سوریه رزمنده بشیذ سهمیه بگیرد
>  همیشه سعی کن تو زندگیت انصاف رعایت کنی این در نظر بگیر امریکا بنیاد شهید داره


امریکا بنیاد شهید داره
ولی بچه های شهید و جانباز که صلاحیت علمی ندارن نمیزاره برن هاروارد پزشکی بخونن بلکه بهشون خدمات درمانی رایگان و حقوق میده!

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> بله پدر شما حق بر گردن همه ی ما داره
> ولی طبق حدیث حضرت علی رزمنده برای غنیمت نمیجنگه و حقی ازش نداره چون مال بیت الماله!!
> خوبه که به شما امکانات آموزشی و مادی رایگان بدن نه از حق ما بزنن بدن به شما!
> در اینصورت شما الان صدامی ما مردم خرمشهر!!!!
> الان دوست من با تراز ۹۵۰۰ مونده بعد طرف با ۸۰۰۰ می‌ره پزشکی و دندون میخونه


  والا بنیاد شهید درست شد جنگ اخراش بود پدرای ما برای جانباز شدن نرفتن برای ایران رفتن کدوم ادم عاقلی یه دستشو از دست میده که بچه اش سهمیه بگیره 
فرمودین حق شما 25 ظرفیت میدن به ما درست بنیاد شهید پول صندلی های که به ما داده به وزارت علوم بهداشت میده اکثرش که اضافه میاد  میدنش به شما خیال کردی چهارصد تا صندلی خالی پزشکی که برای تکمیل ظرفیت اومده ازکجا اومده سهمیه ما بوده خالی مونده
چرا سهمیه ده درصدی استاد های دانشگاه نمی بینی

----------


## ebin

> والا پزشکی یه رشته تمام وقته از سال سوم تابستون دانشگاه و بیمارستانی


ممنون که نظر دادی
مجبورم شدی یکم فحش بخوری اینجا شرمنده خخخ

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> ممنون که نظر دادی
> مجبورم شدی یکم فحش بخوری اینجا شرمنده خخخ


مهم نیست اینا بچه سال هستن راستی یه چیزی دولت روحانی قانون گذاشته فقط یه بار میتونی مدرک جدید ارایه بدی

----------


## mehdimhm

> والا بنیاد شهید درست شد جنگ اخراش بود پدرای ما برای جانباز شدن نرفتن برای ایران رفتن کدوم ادم عاقلی یه دستشو از دست میده که بچه اش سهمیه بگیره 
> فرمودین حق شما 25 ظرفیت میدن به ما درست بنیاد شهید پول صندلی های که به ما داده به وزارت علوم بهداشت میده اکثرش که اضافه میاد  میدنش به شما خیال کردی چهارصد تا صندلی خالی پزشکی که برای تکمیل ظرفیت اومده ازکجا اومده سهمیه ما بوده خالی مونده
> چرا سهمیه ده درصدی استاد های دانشگاه نمی بینی


باشه
یه چیز بدهکار هم شدیم
فقط یه چیز بدون که عامل عقب افتادگی کشور دزدی و رانت خواری و سهمیه های بی مورده 
مهندسای بی سواد و پزشکای ادم کش از جایی میان که زحمتی برای رشتشون چه تو کنکور و چه تو دانشگاه نکشیدندیگه هم نقل نگیر

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> امریکا بنیاد شهید داره
> ولی بچه های شهید و جانباز که صلاحیت علمی ندارن نمیزاره برن هاروارد پزشکی بخونن بلکه بهشون خدمات درمانی رایگان و حقوق میده!


یه مقداری از شهریه ها میدن  کاش همه خدماتی که امریکا میداد بنیاد ایران هم میداد تراز کسی که با سهمیه تهران قبول شده 9700 هست پس بی سواد نیست

----------


## mehdimhm

> یه مقداری از شهریه ها میدن  کاش همه خدماتی که امریکا میداد بنیاد ایران هم میداد تراز کسی که با سهمیه تهران قبول شده 9700 هست پس بی سواد نیست


در مقایسه با ۱۲۰۰۰ که عادی تهران قبول میشه بسیار بی سواده!
فعلا دور دور شماست فعلا تا میتونی بخور،بزرگسال!تو خوبی! ما بچه سال!

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> باشه
> یه چیز بدهکار هم شدیم
> فقط یه چیز بدون که عامل عقب افتادگی کشور دزدی و رانت خواری و سهمیه های بی مورده 
> مهندسای بی سواد و پزشکای ادم کش از جایی میان که زحمتی برای رشتشون چه تو کنکور و چه تو دانشگاه نکشیدندیگه هم نقل نگیر


 فرمودی بی سواد بهم برخورد من با سهمیه قبول شدم قبول تو دانشگاه نمره ای بهم نمیدن استاد ها افرادی هستن با فکری نزدیک به شما حتی بدتر اگه بفمن سهمیه داری میندازنت پس من اگه دندون تمام کنم بی سواد نیستم

----------


## mehdimhm

> فرمودی بی سواد بهم برخورد من با سهمیه قبول شدم قبول تو دانشگاه نمره ای بهم نمیدن استاد ها افرادی هستن با فکری نزدیک به شما حتی بدتر اگه بفمن سهمیه داری میندازنت پس من اگه دندون تمام کنم بی سواد نیستم


خوبه که میندازن فقط!

----------


## Pasteur

بعضی وقتا آدم یک فرصت های داره که نباید اونا رو در راه بحث کردن با یک سهمیه ای هدر بده ...

----------


## mehdimhm

> بعضی وقتا آدم یک فرصت های داره که نباید اونا رو در راه بحث کردن با یک سهمیه ای هدر بده ...


اره داداش
واقعا راست میگی
منم عذرخواهی میکنم از خودم که چند دقیقه ام تلف کردم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## khansar

> فرمودی بی سواد بهم برخورد من با سهمیه قبول شدم قبول تو دانشگاه نمره ای بهم نمیدن استاد ها افرادی هستن با فکری نزدیک به شما حتی بدتر اگه بفمن سهمیه داری میندازنت پس من اگه دندون تمام کنم بی سواد نیستم


ببین اقای عزیز همه میتونن توی دانشگاه پیشرفت داشته باشن ویه نخبه بشن اما اینکه یه نفر با تراز خیلی بهتر از شما قبول نشه یعنی ظلم بیخودی سعی نکن توجیه کنی .تورفتی دانشگاه  ویک دوست عزیزی که توی کنکور خیلی بهتر از شما بوده مونده پشت کنکور یا الان یه رشته ای دیگست .دیگ اینو همه میدونن که سهمیه یه نوع رانته حتی اساتید دانشگاه ولی چون نمیتونن جلوشو بگیرن تلاش بی مورد نمی کنن.اما اینو بدون خدا از حق خودش شاید بگذره ولی از حق الناس هرگز.کشته شدن تو کربلا هم نمیتونست حق الناس رو پاک کنه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> داداش شما ایشون نمیشناسی!
> منظورش اون فرصت سگ دو زدن نیست
> ایشون سهمیه داره منظورش همون فرصت حق خوریه!!


عه :///

----------


## MEHDI0241

ممنون از دوستان به امید اینکه ی روز شما به مقامهای دولتی برسین و این جور مواردو در عرض چند دقیقه حل کنید.

----------


## m.arbaghaei

به نظر من هر کسی شرایط خاص خودشو داره!!!

باید به اون آقایی که گفت اگ استخدام رسمی آموزش و پرورش بودم کلا درس رو  ول میکردم و میچسبیدم به معلمی بگم شاید رفتی و خوشت نیومد/ بعد زندگی میشه  کابوس / سر صب با نهایت بی هدفی بلند میشی و میری سر کار تا 2 هستی و آخر  ماه حدودا 2.5 میل میدن / خب چه فایده ...

توی اون کاری ک میکنی و لذت میبری هر چن درآمدش کم باشه اما میتونی پیشرفت کنی ...

کلا 3 تا رشته تاپ تجربی اونقد سنگینه ک کسب درآمد کناردرس خوندن تقریبا محاله یعنی حدود 7 سال بی پولی ...
 اما بعدش وضع میشه ... 

نظر من:

ی کم فکر کن 
و برو تلاش کن 
و یقین داشته باش اون بهترین اتفاق ممکنه

خود من رشته ریاضی بودم ...
کنکور 95 رتبم شد 2000 میخواستم برم علوم قضایی متاسفانه دعوت نشدم/رفتم  مصاحبه دانشگاه امام صادق رد شدم / ی کم فکر کردم و نشستم تجربی خوندم / 96  رتبم شد 1800 منطقه 1 / متاسفانه پزشکی روزانه قبول نشدم و پرستاری شهر  خودم آوردم/اصلا قصد نداشتم دانشگاه آزاد برم /ی سری اتفاقات افتاد و تکمیل  ظرفیت آزاد شرکت کردم  و در کمال ناباوری پزشکی شهر خودم (مشهد) قبول شدم  /از این به بعد هم سعی میکنم لذت ببرم و تلاش کنم 

موفق باشی

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> یه مقداری از شهریه ها میدن  کاش همه خدماتی که امریکا میداد بنیاد ایران هم میداد تراز کسی که با سهمیه تهران قبول شده 9700 هست پس بی سواد نیست


عزیز من چرت نگومو لطفا الان تو تیزهوشانو نمونه هم نصف بچه ها با سهمیشون وارد شدن که عمق فاجعه درسیشونو تو مدرسه میفهمی که دوزنگ بشینی سرکلاس بعدا حتی اگه اینجا هم نتونن که محاله میرن شاهد حداقلش از مدارس دولتی بهتره بعدا کسی که با 9700تهران قبول شده دقیقا خوده خوده خوده بی سواد کنار همکلاسیاش ناسلامتی بقل دست رتبه تک رقمی ها میشینیا

----------


## Pa__r__sa

> فرمودی بی سواد بهم برخورد من با سهمیه قبول شدم قبول تو دانشگاه نمره ای بهم نمیدن استاد ها افرادی هستن با فکری نزدیک به شما حتی بدتر اگه بفمن سهمیه داری میندازنت پس من اگه دندون تمام کنم بی سواد نیستم


انداختن ننداختنو سخت گیریش به ما مربوط نمیشه تو تو اون دانشگاه هرکاری که بکنی هم به ما مربوط نمیشه حتی اگهبهترین پزشک هم بشی باز هم به ما مربوط نمیشه مهم اینه که اون صندلی که تو میشینی به حق نیست حق کسه دیگه ایه

----------

